# Dana White: Nick Diaz 'close' to losing UFC 158 fight with Georges St-Pierre



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

> ANAHEIM, Calif. – UFC President Dana White doesn't want to scrap the UFC 158 headliner of Georges St-Pierre (23-2 MMA, 17-2 UFC) vs. Nick Diaz (26-8 MMA, 7-5 UFC), but on Saturday night he said if the challenger doesn't change his ways, that may be exactly what happens.
> 
> "I hope we don't come to that," White said following Saturday night's UFC 157 post-event press conference. "I'm really close. I don't want to be. I don't want to do this. It sucks."
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/02/dana-white-nick-diaz-close-to-losing-ufc-158-fight-with-georges-st-pierre


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/02/dana-white-nick-diaz-close-to-losing-ufc-158-fight-with-georges-st-pierre


I love Diaz but he needs to stop thinking he's bigger than the sport.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

There's no way Dana would pull Diaz from the card at this late stage..


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

hixxy said:


> There's no way Dana would pull Diaz from the card at this late stage..


I'd like to think this too, but Dana is often stupid lol


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

hixxy said:


> There's no way Dana would pull Diaz from the card at this late stage..


If Hendricks says he is ready to go and Diaz keeps pulling stupid shit he will.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> I'd like to think this too, but Dana is often stupid lol


Dana is often stupid? Please. Take your fanboyism to a private room with Nick of you insist on hugging his nuts that hard. It's like Dana says, you do what the boss asks you to do, all the big names have media obligations, I wasn't aware Nick was an exception. As far as I'm concerned, as long as they throw a guy like Hendricks in the octagon with GSP so we don't miss out on seeing him in action, we aren't missing out on much.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Dana is often stupid? Please. Take your fanboyism to a private room with Nick of you insist on hugging his nuts that hard. It's like Dana says, you do what the boss asks you to do, all the big names have media obligations, I wasn't aware Nick was an exception. As far as I'm concerned, as long as they throw a guy like Hendricks in the octagon with GSP so we don't miss out on seeing him in action, we aren't missing out on much.


You're an idiot. Who already is aware that i'm not a Diaz fan.

I was agreeing that it would be stupid to pull it so lage in the stage. Read.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well Hendricks will surely be ready - Diaz needs to get with the game. He's an exciting fighter and personality, but losing a titleshot (twice) because of this unwillingness to do what everybody else has to do is just stupid.

*EDIT - both of you, CowGirl and StunGun - quit the insults. Either have a civil discussion or none at all. Infractions will be handed out and I have an itchy trigger-finger. Thank you.*


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> Well Hendricks will surely be ready - Diaz needs to get with the game. He's an exciting fighter and personality, but losing a titleshot (twice) because of this unwillingness to do what everybody else has to do is just stupid.
> 
> *EDIT - both of you, CowGirl and StunGun - quit the insults. Either have a civil discussion or none at all. Infractions will be handed out and I have an itchy trigger-finger. Thank you.*


we're friends its. cool

I hope Diaz gets his shit together so the fight happens as planned


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Budhisten said:


> Well Hendricks will surely be ready - Diaz needs to get with the game. He's an exciting fighter and personality, but losing a titleshot (twice) because of this unwillingness to do what everybody else has to do is just stupid.
> 
> *EDIT - both of you, CowGirl and StunGun - quit the insults. Either have a civil discussion or none at all. Infractions will be handed out and I have an itchy trigger-finger. Thank you.*


My bad Bud, it's how I talk to him IRL, he knew I wasn't serious. I didn't even think twice about it. I'm sorry Stun 

I agree though, losing a title shot for a second time over something so silly makes little sense to me and surely doesn't look good for him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He won't just lose his title shot if it happens again he will lose his job.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I highly doubt Dana further waters down UFC 158 from what it originally was, but Nick had better smarten up. I honestly can't understand his being so daft. Now, having said that, Nick and his attorney have told a completely different story, so who knows what's what.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

This is what he gets for putting Diaz in a main event. Seriously. He showed last time that he can't be trusted, so why think differently this time? AND he's coming off of a loss and hasn't fought in a year.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The only reason this fight is likley still happening is because its the fight GSP wants. Diaz never earned a shot so punishing him is one thing but they are taking the fight away that Georges wants. 

Diaz is simply scared I am convinced its true because in the UFC he has met his media obligations except when it involves fighting GSP. Diaz doesn't want the fight and is trying to play it off as some anti establishment bullshit to save face.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

He won't scrap the bout at this point in time. I think this is just Dana playing up the "badboy diaz" image to generate more buzz.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> If Hendricks says he is ready to go and Diaz keeps pulling stupid shit he will.


I figured that is why he put Hendricks on the card in case Diaz, went AOL again.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Term said:


> I figured that is why he put Hendricks on the card in case Diaz, went AOL again.


Does Diaz even have internet? I don't know


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Term said:


> I figured that is why he put Hendricks on the card in case Diaz, went AOL again.


It would really suck to switch from a non stop but relatively light hitting BJJ fighter to a one punch killing machine with great wrestling like Hendricks though :laugh:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The only reason this fight is likley still happening is because its the fight GSP wants. Diaz never earned a shot so punishing him is one thing but they are taking the fight away that Georges wants.
> 
> Diaz is simply scared I am convinced its true because in the UFC he has met his media obligations except when it involves fighting GSP. Diaz doesn't want the fight and is trying to play it off as some anti establishment bullshit to save face.


The media obligation for GSP vs any other person he has fought is probably a night and day difference. It's noted he doesn't like the spot light. Maybe this is his way of dealing with the pressure,etc of the magnitude of this fight. We all expected this BS from nick, but everybody knows he will show up to fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> The media obligation for GSP vs any other person he has fought is probably a night and day difference. It's noted he doesn't like the spot light. Maybe this is his way of dealing with the pressure,etc of the magnitude of this fight. We all expected this BS from nick, but everybody knows he will show up to fight.


How do you know he will show up to fight? If the media appearances are to much for him how do you know he won't have a mental breakdown on fight day? It's only gonna get worse from here on towards the fight and he is already melting down. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

What I think's funny about all of this is that Nick Diaz is unintentionally marketing himself and generating even more buzz. 

Misses press conferences
No shows count down broadcasts
Ignores Danas phone calls and texts

This all contributes towards his "bad boy" image and persona. It's so ironic - the less media obligations Diaz commits to,the more buzz he generates for the fight. What a genius.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What I think's funny about all of this is that Nick Diaz is unintentionally marketing himself and generating even more buzz.
> 
> Misses press conferences
> No shows count down broadcasts
> ...


Except he isn't generating media buzz because only people who check out mma message boards know about it and those people or us are gonna watch that shit anyway.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Except he isn't generating media buzz because only people who check out mma message boards know about it and those people or us are gonna watch that shit anyway.


The internet is a form of media, and I'd argue that the internet may be MMA's most popular form of media. All of the threads/articles and headlines posted about Diaz on any website get's a tonne of buzz and discussion, it's just how it works with Diaz, he unintentionally markets himself.

As far as the interviews/count down shows and press conferences etc, the UFC know how to market things, it's simple. "Nick Diaz doesn't care about interviews or press conferences, MMA's bad boy just wants to get in the cage and fight". All they have to do is take that kind of angle to sell Nick Diaz. The I don't give a fck attitude/bad boy persona in a celebrity/star is always going to generate a load of interest. People love that stuff, everyone loves a good villain.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The internet is a form of media, and I'd argue that the internet may be MMA's most popular form of media. All of the threads/articles and headlines posted about Diaz on any website get's a tonne of buzz and discussion, it's just how it works with Diaz, he unintentionally markets himself.
> 
> As far as the interviews/count down shows and press conferences etc, the UFC know how to market things, it's simple. "Nick Diaz doesn't care about interviews or press conferences, MMA's bad boy just wants to get in the cage and fight". All they have to do is take that kind of angle to sell Nick Diaz. The I don't give a fck attitude/bad boy persona in a celebrity/star is always going to generate a load of interest. People love that stuff, everyone loves a good villain.


The internet is a for of media but its on mma sites that only hardcore mma fans visit. Were not talking Yahoo or ESPN.com or even AOL. Someplace where casual fans may be exposed to it.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Dana might be dumb if he pulled Diaz this close to the fight. (Hendricks is ready tho)
Diaz is dumb for pulling this crap again.

Dumb & dumber!

And Diaz has a bad boy image? I always thought his image was "whiny, spoiled, & stupid"

To be more serious, I do agree with what Toxic has been saying.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

HexRei said:


> He won't scrap the bout at this point in time. I think this is just Dana playing up the "badboy diaz" image to generate more buzz.


it's actually what makes the most sense. I'm pretty sure too, it's part of the whole promo game.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Does Diaz even have internet? I don't know


Lol it took me a minute to get it, that should have been AWOL.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There should be a poll. Will Diaz get canned again...

Who will take his spot.

1.) Hendricks
2.) Rory
3.) Chael Sonnen


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What I think's funny about all of this is that Nick Diaz is unintentionally marketing himself and generating even more buzz.
> 
> Misses press conferences
> No shows count down broadcasts
> ...


You say it contributes to his bad boy image, I say it contributes to his Immature and unprofessional image.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Dana just pimping the countdown show, is all this is.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just imagine what would happen in this place if UFC 158 got cancelled. Think about it. Nick gets pulled from the card, GSP refuses to fight Hendricks on short notice, Chael steps up but GSP refuses to fight him as well. :laugh:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Just imagine what would happen in this place if UFC 158 got cancelled. Think about it. Nick gets pulled from the card, GSP refuses to fight Hendricks on short notice, Chael steps up but GSP refuses to fight him as well. :laugh:


JBJ vs GSP, naturally.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Diaz deserves to be pulled from the fight right now or as late as after the first prelim starts and join the UFC farewell boat that just departed taking fighters way more respectiful and professional than him.
The difference between the education level in the 1st and 3rd worlds lies in law enforcement. You don't impose the rules, you don't punish, you don't apply fines that's what you get. A rogue, arrogant element, bypassing real athletes and carrying along a legion of fans that forgot the meaning of "professional sport". 
Funny some think adding lower weight classes or women to the event are the real bad moves to the business, but keeping a low life scum like Diaz around, spreading his venon is a must.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Funny how everyone rants about DW's being full of hot air, except when he's talking about Nick Diaz. 

As was said, he's selling the fight. And you're all buying into it.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

I think Dana cant wait to find a legit reason to take this fight from Diaz. It would be a disaster for the UFC if Diaz managed to win the title. He could do whatever he wants at that point...no way the UFC would get rid of a title holder. 

Wouldn't surprise me to see Diaz get cut if he loses.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Jason12 said:


> I think Dana cant wait to find a legit reason to take this fight from Diaz. It would be a disaster for the UFC if Diaz managed to win the title. He could do whatever he wants at that point...no way the UFC would get rid of a title holder.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me to see Diaz get cut if he loses.


Pfffft. Won't happen, and I'll bet you 500k credits right now that it doesn't. Diaz is a draw. Not the biggest draw by far, but he draws a particular demographic. Dana didn't want to let him go in the first place and won't let it happen again over a loss to the best WW in the UFC, even if he is a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

HexRei said:


> JBJ vs GSP, naturally.


Step 1: GSP vs. Diaz
Step 2: GSP vs. Hendricks
Step 3: ??????
Step 4: Profit


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Funny how everyone rants about DW's being full of hot air, except when he's talking about Nick Diaz.
> 
> As was said, he's selling the fight. And you're all buying into it.


The only thing I'm buying into is Carlos Condit whipping Johny Hendricks' ass all over Montreal. I could care less for Frenchy vs Mr. Anxiety


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Funny how everyone rants about DW's being full of hot air, except when he's talking about Nick Diaz.
> 
> As was said, he's selling the fight. And you're all buying into it.


Honestly, I bet that everyone posting in this thread was going to watch the fight regardless of any of this crap.

As for hot air, I can't decide who has more - Dana or Nick.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

*Thoughts On The Diaz & DW Situation*

It's hard as a fan not knowing all of the information...

DW was on Rogan's podcast saying that he's not going to pay for Diaz to fly around first class?

C'mon man.

This guy is one of your TOP stars fighting for the WW *Championship *of the world. If I saw Nick Diaz flying coach when he's about to fight for the strap I would assume the UFC isn't doing very well.

This is just my opinion but this is a MAIN event fighter! This is going to be a HUGE draw. Fly him around in first class dagonnit! Then maybe he'll work a little harder for you?

Diaz has put in his time. 10 years since his UFC debut.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

evzbc said:


> It's hard as a fan not knowing all of the information...
> 
> DW was on Rogan's podcast saying that he's not going to pay for Diaz to fly around first class?
> 
> ...


He probably knew Diaz was going to no show anyway so why waste the money on a first class ticket? They already wasted $50,000 on him in the past month, Im sure if Nick was more reliable they would pay for first class, but since nick has no class then no......:thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I feel like thgis is just Dana hyping the prime time. We shall see...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is what happens when you basically put two thugs in a reality show. The Diaz brothers are skilled thugs pure and simple and they don't like being filmed. They like to fight but I don't think they realize that in the UFC fighting includes ALOT more.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Diaz makes enough money to upgrade his own ticket. If he cared so much about that he should have gotten it as a perk in his contract.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, I can't be the only one getting tired of Diaz's shit?

I was pumped when he was in line to fight GSP the first time but he has this really weird sense of entitlement that really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I love to watch the Diaz brothers fight but I don't particularly like them because I also think they are a couple of thugs. However I do understand how they don't like the limelight. Being a very introverted person myself I can imagine how uncomfortable it would be to have all that attention. Thats part of the job though and they need to suck it up and show up and do their job.

I have come up with a solution. Since they hate interviews and press conferences so much why don't they hire Chael as their official spokesman. Then everyone would be happy  well except the Chael haters...but tough shit for them :laugh:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

evzbc said:


> DW was on Rogan's podcast saying that he's not going to pay for Diaz to fly around first class?


The last time Diaz had a championship fight booked DW wasted 3 First Class Tickets on Diaz who no showed on all of them. I wouldn't waste the cash on him either. How about Diaz earn himself some good faith that the money won't end up in the trashcan first?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Killz said:


> Man, I can't be the only one getting tired of Diaz's shit?
> 
> I was pumped when he was in line to fight GSP the first time but he has this really weird sense of entitlement that really rubs me the wrong way.


I've been tired of it for years really. The "I don't give a f*ck attitude" but all his interviews are about how many f*cks he in fact does give. How he hates the interviews and camera's, yet the dbag does a self interview while driving from the airport and nearly kills people instead of focusing on driving. The want to get paid like everyone else, yet to not have to live up to any of the commitments. 

Besides all of that though when the rebooked the fight I told myself I wouldn't b*tch about it. Nothing I say will change the fight, and after the first presser I thought we might have a drama free lead up to the fight so we can focus on how the fight will actually play out.

Well screw all of that. I am sick of Nick and I am really glad to see he hasn't completely rubbed off on Nate who is starting to show some real promise. If Nick never fights again I still won't be happy because I know he will still do interviews b*tching about everything under the sun and how it isn't fair to him. For a guy who smokes so much he sure is angry all the time.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> I've been tired of it for years really. The "I don't give a f*ck attitude" but all his interviews are about how many f*cks he in fact does give. How he hates the interviews and camera's, yet the dbag does a self interview while driving from the airport and nearly kills people instead of focusing on driving. The want to get paid like everyone else, yet to not have to live up to any of the commitments.
> 
> Besides all of that though when the rebooked the fight I told myself I wouldn't b*tch about it. Nothing I say will change the fight, and after the first presser I thought we might have a drama free lead up to the fight so we can focus on how the fight will actually play out.
> 
> Well screw all of that. I am sick of Nick and I am really glad to see he hasn't completely rubbed off on Nate who is starting to show some real promise. If Nick never fights again I still won't be happy because I know he will still do interviews b*tching about everything under the sun and how it isn't fair to him. For a guy who smokes so much he sure is angry all the time.


Yes, I suppose you are right. The fact that he is back in the UFC puts it all in the spotlight more than it did when he was in Strikeforce and thus makes us all more aware of just how awkward and difficult nick Diaz really is.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

If you ask me, Dana White no matter how annoyed he is at Nick Diaz will not cancel this fight. He is going to suck it up, ride it out, and see GSP vs Diaz in Montreal. If Diaz loses, he can then wash his hands of Nick. But he is not going to cancel this fight, their is too much pressure to let it go this time. Fans still want it, GSP still wants it, Dana got himself into this, you cant bail out now (unless Nick does). This just creates more hype.


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

When did Nick Diaz lose a titleshot twice? One was missing press conference, but what was the other time?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Cookie66 said:


> Budhisten said:
> 
> 
> > Well Hendricks will surely be ready - Diaz needs to get with the game. He's an exciting fighter and personality, but losing a titleshot (twice) because of this unwillingness to do what everybody else has to do is just stupid.
> ...


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

"we spent over $50,000 in production costs and guys cruising around Stockton"

He could have bought Stockton- and all of it's residents- for only a few dollars more.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Zenhalo said:


> "we spent over $50,000 in production costs and guys cruising around Stockton"
> 
> He could have bought Stockton- and all of it's residents- for only a few dollars more.


Funny enough, one of my first thoughts as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm not sure the rent from everyone would justify the buy out. But getting serious that crew wasn't paid to do what they did. They were paid to film Diaz and he ditched them because he didn't want to deal with them.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Personally, I kind of feel that a fighter has a right to promote or not promote himself. I understand the business aspect and I'm sure the issue here isn't what I've mentioned above as most likely Diaz agreed to engage in certain pre-fight build-up nonsense. If he agreed, than he should do the job. Period. Bottom line.....lets get these two in the octagon!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

I totally understand a fighter not enjoying all the promotions and public appearances.. But if you signed the contract that said you had to show up then just show up... Even if all you have to say is "f**k you guys i don't want to do these interviews" at least you showed up and spoke your mind...

I personally don't care about fight build up.. I do like to watch "post" fight conferences but coming up to the the fight i couldn't care less and i am a hardcore MMA fan...

As long as Diaz shows up to the weigh ins and to the actual fight then you will get no complaints here...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Normally I'd agree with you. However, with the UFC practically in the mainstream pre-fight conference are necessary. He needs to show up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Normally I'd agree with you. However, with the UFC practically in the mainstream pre-fight conference are necessary. He needs to show up.


...that's what he said. You ARE agreeing with him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's not what I got from the end of the comment but my bad if it was.


----------

